# In need of a smaller power supply



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I am in need of a smaller power supply that will run 2 lrp pulsar's and a small computer fan. I am curently using a astron and it weighs a ton. Im sure that this has been dealt with before on here. I just need some suggestions. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Radio Shack makes a good small one ..about 28amps..
www.Duracom.com also makes a small one .. A racin buddy has had one for years with no problems.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

That link to duracom doesn't work


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm using one of those Victor 12 amp power supply's to run my GFX,tekin 112A and a computer fan in my cooling stand for my XXX-S, and it doesn't heat up at all. Damn good power supply for the money think I paid 45 dollars for it from PromatchRacer. Give him a tell if your interested in it.

Heres a pic of mine.

lata, DJ


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Mac The Knife said:


> That link to duracom doesn't work


 try it like this> www.duracomm.com


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hyperdriver said:


> I am in need of a smaller power supply that will run 2 lrp pulsar's and a small computer fan. I am curently using a astron and it weighs a ton. Im sure that this has been dealt with before on here. I just need some suggestions. Thanks :thumbsup:


Cosel makes some.. same as the 12amp astroflights. around 30$ on ebay.
Samlex makes a nice 25amp model. around 80$ very small and light.
Radio shack as a similar 25amp for about 90$ (these are all same as what CE sells too..)

hope that helps some.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I have seen the Radio Shcak one. I didnt know if it was worth 100 or not.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

From what Ive read the samlex/radio shack/whatever other place relabels that thing>>> those are not good for using on multiple chargers...Im not an electrical engineer so I cant explain why BUT Ive heard that the switching style supply tends to have problems when multiple things are hooked to it>>>even if the sum is far under the rating.. Mine gets a little warm just using it to power my maxtec IQ 3000>>>I only charge at 6 amps... It does not get so hot that I think its going to BLOW...but I would not want to add a bunch of lines to it... 

Im not bashing them...I actually own/use one...But I use it as a dedicated supply for my charger...and will continue to do so.. 

FWIW any GOOD PS now-a-days is going to be small/lightweight...

for instance I have a TODD engineering PC45B>>>which im selling  >>its about the same size as my radio shack one and weighs nothing.....its 45 amps>>> But I also have a Pyramid 35 amp model that weighs about 55 pounds and is HUGE.... I also have a rivergate 75 amp model which is relatively small and featherweight as well that I use for my fantom dyno.. The pyramid one I intend to use as a boat anchor some day when I can afford a boat big enough to require that kind of anchor.. 

sales pitch aside all im saying is just because you buy a high amperage PS does not mean it has to be big/heavy..Its usually the CHEAPO versions that weigh 8 tons>>ie pyramid ...


----------

